# ventilation...



## hammy (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm thinking of using my bathroom as my darkroom. The window and door seem easy to lightproof, but my concern is ventilation. My bathroom does have an exhaust fan for when taking a shower. Do you think that will be adequate?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 17, 2006)

It should be as long as you allow air to get into the room easily.


----------



## hammy (Jan 17, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It should be as long as you allow air to get into the room easily.


Open window? It'll be light tight but it should still allow some air in.


----------

